# migration



## Nav2018 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, I am a SAP FICO consultant from India with 3+years experience.Can anyone tell me any chance for me to migrate or work abroad in any other asian country?If yes, please tell me which country is the best?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes, you have a chance if you are dedicated to your goals and work hard to achieve them.
All countries have their good and bad aspects, so it depends on what you want.
Good luck!


----------

